# Downsizing, Parkhomes? .......



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ok, our very BIG plan is to downsize in around 4 years time, take early retirement (at 55) and go see a few places in the motorhome for long periods. As a rough estimate, probably sharing living 30% at home, 70% abroad in the m/h, we have no children to worry about.

We're just putting out the feelers at the moment so anything is possible, the only thing that is certain at the moment is we're definately both not planning to work after 55 (Armed Forces and MOD pensions for me and Nurses pension for Judy and house will be paid for) and are happy to take a big downsize in income etc for a big upsize in quality of life. The mortgage will be all paid up and we will (hopefully!) have no financial liabilities apart from property and motorhome mainenance and life insurance.



One possible option is Parkhomes and we'd be interested in anyones views about this or be interested to hear from anyone who's done this either on the forum or by pm.

Our first observations...

+'s
There seems to be loads of folk doing this, so there must be something good about it (?) 
Frees up some cash from 'bricks and mortar' for retirement
Possibly cheaper running costs, ie council tax, water rates, electric etc
A 'safe' environment for your property whilst away for extended periods.

-'s
Ground rent even though you 'own' the property
How protected are you from 'unscrupulous' land owners?
Depreciation costs of property?
Do they accept m/homes on site?

Lots more questions but that will do for starters.

We do have other avenues/options to explore but your comments on parkhomes in the first instance would be appreciated, roll on retirement and travel.....

pete & judy


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

My Mum who is in her late 60's, recently sold her (modest) bricks and mortar home and moved in to a park home. I did everything I could to talk her out of it. Now I am so glad she ignored me. She is on a superb site, she has friends there from her bowling club, (this kindled her interest in the first place) she has made lots of other friends and her social schedule puts mine to shame. She is holidaying 3 or 4 times a year, no mortgage and a six figure sum in the bank which she is not touching. She is happier now than at any time in her life.

They key I think is getting on to the right site, hers is very strict with lots of rules and regs akin to a CC site complete with a warden. But this does keep the the place looking nice. The atmosphere on site is very friendly, 90 per cent of the occupiers are over sixty, but judging by the number of soft top sports cars next to the homes (mum included  ) many of the occupants realised their cash from a bricks and mortar home. 

I say good on em, spend that inheritence


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete, this is exactly where we are at the moment, upsize in quality of life and extended holidays.
We decided to sell our house, two reasons,.. 1) We didn't want the hassle of renting, agents, and all the ties associated with it, we felt we could'nt go away and relax with strangers living in our home.. 2) My mothers house is ours for disposal when the time comes, should we decide to live there or not.

Answering the 'minuses' first, our obs are:

Ground rent =£1080 p.a. roughly equates to my council tax bill which is another way of looking at it!

"How protected are you from 'unscrupulous' land owners? " I'm presuming you mean the site owner of where you plan to stay, (correct me if I'm wrong).
Most site owners have a well established reputation with park home owners, there will be rules and guidelines to follow, and to be honest Pete, the sites which have a strict ruling are the better ones! 

 
Depreciation: I've seen park homes bought for 40K 6 years ago, sell at 90k in recent months, it's not the home itself that demands the price. but the site or area itself, also take into consideration what I've mentioned about site owners :wink: 

Motorhomes on site: in our case no unfortunately, however we're lucky enough to have located a safe parking spot 600yds away!
I think that M/H parking is not usually accepted on park home sites.

One more minus is no BB  but there is always a workaround  

We are going through the stages at the mo,.. anymore questions or advice,, PM or call me, no problem :wink: 

MnD


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Pete & Judy

We have been looking at this option for the last 2 yrs. Have chosen a site and a PH, twice!!! but had to lose them due to not selling house.  
Ground rent: you may own the property but not the land it sits on.
Council tax is band A
Most PH hold their prices over the first few years, but remember its what you pay for the site that may gain in price.
do shop around for the right site.
You can pay anything from £25,000 to around £150,000 for your PH, but then add to that the site cost and that can be any thing from £75,000 to around £150,000 depending on where you want to live.

I suggest you get the magazine Park and Holiday Homes. next issue on sale may 17th. Also if you are going to Newbury show you will see some there.
Also try this web site www.parkhomeliving.co.uk.

We have had to abandon this Idea now because we have had to reduce our home by so much(cant afford a MH and a PH) 

Hope this helps. PM me if you would like any more info.

Wendy


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Pete & Judy
We did exactly this 11 years ago we sold up our semi in Manchester and moved to a park home in Cheshire best move i ever did we did spend about 1 year looking at differant parks this is a must find the right one for you park homes are appreciating in price all the time one on our park bought 5 years ago for £40.000 has just been valued at 150.000
as was said earlier if you buy new from dealer/ manufacturer you have to have it sited which usualy comes to 100% purchase price
the best way as we did is buy used already on site 
it's definately cheaper way to live any other questions please ask i'll try to answer
good luck
Tony


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

IMHO at 55 you are to young to get off the bricks and mortar ladder, P/Hs are great for the last move, however saying that I worked with a chap who about eight years ago under pressure from his wife sold their small thatched chocolate box cottage with garage and moved into a P/H. At that time the cottage sold for £140000, I noticed last week it was up for sale at £695000. I have no idea to the P/H value but IMO while the cottage would appeal to many to find a buyer for the P/H if the site allows this (Most residental caravan sites you have to pay either a high commission or sell it back to the site owner) would be more of a challenge.

Another thought if you wonted something different why not buy a acre or two of amenity land and live in your M/H or if you wont to be avoid inheritance tax buy a small woodland.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

There is a very nice mobile home park near Wendover, Aylesbury near a tiny village called cholesbury right on top of the chiltern hills and surrounded by country. Prices seem to ba around £80k and there are already at at least 5 residents with motorcaravans up there. Plenty of parking for m\homes of any size and immaculately kept park.

If this is of interest too you I will phone up my client who has just moved from there and get further details.

These are not like holiday looking mobile homes but more like bungalow type things.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for some great feedback, you've certainly given us lots to think about there. 
We're not too bothered about the resale value not being in line with bricks and mortar, just somewhere nice to settle where we can be away for long periods and not have to worry about the garden or safety of the house while away. Parkhomes seem to be nice little communities where everyone looks out for each other.
Not thought about amenity land, i'll have to look into that.
At the moment the only things that put me off are having to pay ground rent for the rest of my life but this would be offset by lower council tax I suppose.
Pusser, that site sounds ideal, especially with m/homes parkd on site, i don't think you get many like that.



> pete One more minus is no BB but there is always a workaround


Dave, whats a BB?

pete


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Pete

BB = Broadband I reckon rather than bottle bank, although I think they might get one when Dave arrives lol


stew


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Broadband ?

John


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> BB = Broadband I reckon rather than bottle bank, although I think they might get one when Dave arrives lol


 :lol:

Ahh, its so obvious now you mention it, hope they do have bottle banks as well :roll:

pete


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

oops


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> Another thought if you wonted something different why not buy a acre or two of amenity land and live in your M/H or if you wont to be avoid inheritance tax buy a small woodland.


Hi Takeaflight

what is amenity land and can you live on it without PP


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahh 'PP', I know this one, its planning permission, yes? :lol: 

Seriously though, i'd like to know more about amenity land as well.

pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Something we're considering for sometime in the future is to downsize to a sheltered accomodation type property which tend to cost considerably less than normal residential property and could easily be let (via the local authority) while we're still on the road.
It obviously wouldn't appeal to, or be suitable for, all but maybe something to add to the list of possibles.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Parkhomes*

We were on a site during the winter months off the A303 nr Devizes. The site owner was busy putting in the basics for log cabins which he proposed to sell. Already there was a full-timer in residence and his motorhome was parked alongside the cbin. Personally I would prefer one of these to a parkhome. The site owner was also gearing up for motorhomes - long length pitches etc and no longer planning to accommodate caravans on the rest of the site.

We have also been thinking along these lines - having seen a log cabin and motorhome on a small site which the owner has purchased in the New Forest - best of both worlds then - no ground rent, just low council tax... and all the mains services available together with a postal address. On the above site however, at least there would be someone there to keep an eye on your cabin during absences.

If you want to know the name of the campsite (above) , I will look it up at the weekend when I am next on the m/h.

Sundial


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I too would like to know more about the pro's and con's of living on "amenity" land......all info greatfully digested


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Amenity land is simply a local term given to small plots that are of no real use to say a farmer, usually upto three acres. In my area these are being snapped up by hobby farmers, for example, down the lane from here is a guy who works for Cadburys, he bought a few acres and keeps a few sheep, hens etc. It would be most unlikey you would get planning to build a house or residental use, if you could, then probably the land would be to expensive. However if you parked a motorhome on there and stayed from time to time, I wouldn't have thought there would be much problem, mind you if you invited say the members from MHF and twenty motorhomes turned up, then that could cause a raised eyebrow and you may only get away with it once. But these small plots are rising in dramatically in value. 
Another option maybe a woodland all the above applys but have a look here. http://www.woodlands.co.uk/


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Amenity land usually isn't cheap. Large blocks of agricultural land normally sell at around £3,000 an acre, but you could easily pay ten times this or much more for an acre or two. Under the 28 Day Rule you are allowed to live on your land for 28 days in any year without planning permission. To get planning permission to live there permanently is very difficult. You need to set up some kind of agricultural or forestry business and prove to the planners that the majority of your income comes from the land, and that you have a need to live there. Proving a need is very difficult as the planners will normally say that you could live in the nearest town or village and travel to your land. Most likely would be a need to look after young livestock 24 hours a day or something similar. I can't imagine any way that using the site as a base for a MH would be accepted, as the idea would be to spend a lot of time off site, so shooting yourself in the foot with proving a need to live there.

I've recently been involved with a group looking for land to set up an eco-village and we have been into planning pretty thoroughly. There are a lot of people who have spent years battling with the planners, and even those that win often only get temporary permission and lots of restrictions. The experts on this are Chapter 7, who mostly work with travellers and people who want to live a low-impact sustainable life. They produce a handy booklet that is guaranteed to scare most people off trying, but includes a lot of information on the law, and case studies. The eco-village I was involved with was more of a middle class dropout thing, and they ended up spending £1.8m on a farm, but the system dislikes anyone who wants to be different, regardless of social status.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

johnandcharlie said:


> Under the 28 Day Rule you are allowed to live on your land for 28 days in any year without planning permission.


So a solution could be buy 6 plots/woods and spend 6 months overseas, however, I've got a feeling that the 28 days can't be more than 2 nights in a MH at a time - the 28 days in one lump only applies to registered Camp sites.

I have wondered whether every parcel of land has a tick sheet at the local council office so your 28 days can be logged :!:

Paul


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Under the 28 day rule a friend of mine operates an airstrip, he uses it for more than the 28 days working on the no one counting premise, however if he flew in or out at night took off or landed over neighbours houses or livestock and invited the Red Arrows in for the day then I think someone would start counting pretty quickly. Now I am not advocating breaking the law but like most things in life what the eye doesn't see the heart doesn't grieve about. Similar to life on a camp site to be a good neighbour.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> ...........
> Another option maybe a woodland all the above applys but have a look here. http://www.woodlands.co.uk/


Browsing through some of the woodlands for sale I notice that a few actually include words like "ideal for camping" - I assume there are pretty strict controls on who camps and for how long.
Wouldn't it be nice to own a piece of old English (British) woodland?


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

baldlygo said:


> I've got a feeling that the 28 days can't be more than 2 nights in a MH at a time - the 28 days in one lump only applies to registered Camp sites.


There's a whole section on caravans in the Chapter 7 "DIY Planning Briefings" book. It takes a lot more study than my brain can handle at the moment to really sink in, but under the 1960 Caravan Sites Act it looks like baldlygo is right, unless the land is over 5 acres when 3 caravans seem to be allowed. It also seems to be OK for seasonal agricultural or forestry use, and the definition of a season is pretty vague. So if you are genuinely staying on land for managing woodland, harvesting crops etc that may well be OK too.

If you travel for a proportion of the year looking for work, you may also qualify as a gypsy for planning purposes. The work doesn't seem to have to be part of a "traditional way of life" either. It seems local authorities are often at fault for not allowing things that the law permits.

Section 6 of the DIY Planning Briefings covers this and it may be £15 well spent to buy a copy.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I can just see it now. "MHF PARK HOMES"
Now who's going to volunteer to caretake when we are away!
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now that's a brilliant idea Ian why don't we all chip together and buy a large piece of land somewhere get planning permission for xxx number of park homes and xxx number of parking spaces for motorhomes on tour and have our own community. :lol: 


We too would like a park home but first we must oust 2 children who don't seem to want to leave home  


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie



> but first we must oust 2 children who don't seem to want to leave home


How many more times do I have to tell you to learn to think laterally. Get a parkhome with a shed :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Hmm, MHF Parkhomes, has a nice ring to it.

You'd definately need a large BB then, and I don' mean Broadband :roll: 

pete


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Another option maybe a woodland all the above applys but have a look here. http://www.woodlands.co.uk/


Most interesting. didn't know about this and am very interested. Time to get research hat on 

Thanks

Karl


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Just another thought I dont think CL's require planning so maybe a woodland with a forester (warden) which could be who ever happens to be there maybe on a rota basis then upto 5 vans could stay.

So PM CV to Mr MHF Woods,


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ, So thats why you spend so much time away from home! lol
Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> Just another thought I dont think CL's require planning


 They don't but they need to be adobted by one of the organisations, Caravan club etc.

stew


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Just another thought I dont think CL's require planning so maybe a woodland with a forester (warden) which could be who ever happens to be there maybe on a rota basis then upto 5 vans could stay.
> 
> So PM CV to Mr MHF Woods,


The other restrictions is the woods listed on that site prevent commercial use. I think a CL would be banned under the terms of sale 
http://www.woodlands.co.uk/buying-a-wood/covenant.php

Karl


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a friend who was looking at buying a wood in Kent. There are severe restrictions on what you can and can't do in them - i.e. you're only allowed to fell a certain percentage of trees per year, and access to some of them preclude the use of motorhomes, or anything less than a Land Rover or 'proper' 4X4 8O 

Camping is allowed, but they mean 'proper' camping, in tents and everything  

Gerald


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

baldlygo said:


> johnandcharlie said:
> 
> 
> > Under the 28 Day Rule you are allowed to live on your land for 28 days in any year without planning permission.
> ...


 8O The 28 day rule is a maximum in any rolling 365 day period. You can use land for an unapproved planning permission ( but not conservation nor national parks). The days can be individual or one lump ar any combination. :wink:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Its a shame  

I would have bought one if I was allowed to use it for say a total of 90 days in a year for my motorhome. I would have been ok with doing the work necessary to maintain it but not for 28 days 

Karl


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi been investigating park homes in our area, two we looked at only allow over 50, no dependants and no motorhomes, another has few restrictions but you are crammed cheek by jowl.

One, Priory Park is beautiful, overlooking the river with very well maintained grounds and also has holiday lodges which you can holiday in all year round, children are allowed in the holiday lodges only, but no motorhomes. Snag is they start at £154,000 and £2400 per year ground rent.

Olley


----------



## 103970 (Apr 18, 2007)

We too are thinking of doing a similar thing, but hadnt thought of park homes, were looking a flats/apartments that we could 'lock up and leave', keep a small car there and maybe put MH (when we get one) in storage.

We plan to spend at least 3 months a year in Oz, as have a son emigrating in 2009

Lots of park home sites around us in Kent, so thats a thought, to be honest had always thought they only deteriorated in value.

lots of thinking to do on this subject, great site by the way, have learnt lots and are continually refining what our ideal MH is thanks to reading from your experiences.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Parkhome*

I have to be careful what I say.

The owners of the Finchale Park site in Durham sold my plot without telling me and have kept half of my deposit of £2000 despite a verbal agreement to the contrary. This is a fact!

I leave you to draw you own conclusion.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Mine has trebled in value in 10 years which really surprised us


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My SIL's parents live in a park home at Nacton near Ipswich (is that Priory Park Olley?) We thought they were nuts when they sold their lovely 4 bed house at Corfe Castle when they were in their late 60's and moved into, what we thought, was a glorified static. Having now visited them and seen where and what they are living in, we have changed our minds. It is a lovely site close to the river (but much higher up) and the home itself is fantastic. They are now in their 80's and one of them suffered a stroke last year and is in a wheelchair, but they had the bathroom made into a wet room and a couple of doors widened and all is well. Their neighbours are marvellous and keep an eye on them as SIL lives some distance away. SIL is so keen that she is seriously considering one in the future and it has us thinking.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*take care!*

watch who u buy 1 from see previous post


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

We are doing just that - sold the B & M and buying a Park home - like the idea of a MHF park home site (a bit deserted in winter thou). :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.keatfarm.co.uk/park-homes/
Have a look at our Park's on this link it is the best way to retire as we have never regretted it.
Sold the House, Bought a Parkhome and Motorhome it really is like living full time camping only we have the best of 2 worlds A home and camping and money left over to help with the Pensions.
Give it some thought. :wink:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Mavis - As it happens *I had the Keat Farm brochure arrive in the post yesterday* and I'm seriously thinking about a place in Kent as it would be near the Chunnel and easy to launch into Europe. How long have you lived there :?:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Jodi1 said:


> My SIL's parents live in a park home at Nacton near Ipswich (is that Priory Park Olley?)


That's the one.

Olley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*chunnel*



Losos said:


> Mavis - As it happens *I had the Keat Farm brochure arrive in the post yesterday* and I'm seriously thinking about a place in Kent as it would be near the Chunnel and easy to launch into Europe. How long have you lived there :?:


Would you not be better finding one on the other side of the Tunnel?

TM


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Losos said:


> Mavis - As it happens *I had the Keat Farm brochure arrive in the post yesterday* and I'm seriously thinking about a place in Kent as it would be near the Chunnel and easy to launch into Europe. How long have you lived there :?:


10 years I have lived in a Parkhome and we have loved every minute.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Pete and Judy

Just seen the post. As you can see from the Avata, we are some way ahead of you, 3 years in fact. PM me if you want to talk. Will give you loacation and site information.

Regards

Westkirby01


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I presume, as Mavis and Westkirby01, have dogs, that dogs are usually allowed?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

patp said:


> I presume, as Mavis and Westkirby01, have dogs, that dogs are usually allowed?


You have to research and that was my priority to be able to have my dog here.
Also they can be out in the country with only a bus every so often so the car was an essential--what happens when you cant drive or you are ill and dont want to bus to the Doctors.
I wanted a site by the coast, on a bus route, a shop nearby, Doctors nearby, and pets welcome.
Storage for a Motorhome nearby(I was lucky and I can park mine in the visitors car park.
It had to be a residential site not a holiday site where the site fees are £2-£3k pa and you have to get off for 1-2 months.
Mine are £1k pa and suits all my must haves.
A residential can never be sold for any other purpose than a site for Parkhomes a holiday site can be sold to build houses etc on.
We have residential rights.
http://www.wrexham.gov.uk/english/council/Housing/residential_park_homes.htm


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Our park home site allows dogs. Usual rules are kept by us owners, no fouling and on a lead on site. Can be off lead on your own area. We do not have a site committee, no need for one. Our owner is excellent.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: chunnel*



teemyob said:


> Losos said:
> 
> 
> > Mavis - As it happens *I had the Keat Farm brochure arrive in the post yesterday* and I'm seriously thinking about a place in Kent as it would be near the Chunnel and easy to launch into Europe. How long have you lived there :?:
> ...


Unfortunately I don't think so TM it has a lot to do with credit ratings (Not that I have a issue with mine  )

My Uk bank has given me a credit card but when I went to top up my phone I foud Vodaphone wouldn't accept my card as it's registered to my wifes address in CZ.

It's not only that minor annoyance, there are other things which I won't go into here as it will take the discussion off topic.

Thanks for suggesting this 'tho


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

finding this subject very interesting as it is something we have been looking into for the few months , we have about 4 acres of land outside norwich we bought a few years ago with a view of doing something with it , we put a static on it and had a few weekends with friends there , the man from the council informed us we could only use it 28 weekends a year , then it got broken into , windows all smashed and the rest of it trashed , had it repaired and then it got set fire to , end of static . we are looking to down size from a rented farmhouse ,to a static , a friend of ours who has a 2 and half acre garden about a mile from the road has given us a plot to put a static on , but its the legal side is the problem , do you apply for permisson or just do it and hope for the best , we spend about 6 months out of the country a year in our mh , its just knowing which way to go , bazajacq


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My understanding, Basajacq, is that you are allowed a static in the garden if it is used as extra accomodation and not as a seperate unit. The way they define this is that anybody in the static must take some sort of "service" from the house. That means that they may eat meals there or do their washing there etc.


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

thanks for that patp , we are looking into , as i said we would only be there a few weeks at a time . thanks again


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but a new Government web site has covered park homes
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAndCommunity/BuyingAndSellingYourHome/MobileHousing/DG_191081

thought it might Interest you all


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have toyed with the idea of a parkhome but,
As I do my searching, I find that most are more expensive than my three bed bungalow which sits in one third of an acre of gardens.

Depending on where you want a fixed home some bricks and mortar could be a less expensive option.

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Some really usefull info on this site
www.parkhome-living.co.uk

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just all depends what suits and where it is as a descent home here by the sea is now costing £850,000- to £1.5 Million.
Dave dont move south :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Move south me!

Bungalow would probably be about £130to £140k tops in the current market.

Nicley positioned park homes on nice sites localy are £130 plus.

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

All depends what you want
http://www.cso-parkhomes.co.uk/price_list.html

http://dev.omar.co.uk/colorado

And dont forget thats all the furniture and fittings.

As I say its what suits you it doesn't suit everybody But I have been so happy in mine.


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi

I have recently sold my mothers park home, she passed away and when sold the company 'Tingdene' took 10% commission on the sale. As I was not the actual owner and only the executor I wasn't informed that this was part of the Park Homes Act that they could take up to 10% on the sale!! Obviously they took the whole 10%.

Just beware if you buy one and read the small print!

Loobyloo


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It isnt in small print that is a rule of the Resident Parkhome Owners and we all have a Package when we move in so yes please read everything you are given.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAndCommunity/BuyingAndSellingYourHome/MobileHousing/DG_191082

8. Complete the sale of your park home

Once the buyer is approved, you both must sign a contract to make the sale final.

The terms ('rules') of your written statement will go unchanged to the new owner. This is called 'assignment'.

The park owner will take a commission when you sell your home. They can't take more than 10 per cent of the final selling price and the amount should already be listed in your written statement.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just found a very Interesting point about the 10% commission on My Parkhome forum 


Under the economic study of the park home industry undertaken by the Government, it was born out that the 10% was required to maintain the park, together with the ground rents and to offer a reasonable return on investment. Parks are after all, a business.

It was also conceded that if the 10% were to be abolished, parks would have to increase the rents by around 30% to make a park viable to run.

Ed.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Just in case it's not been mentioned before there are two chat forums for Park Home owners (and prospective owners)

http://parkhomeliving.lefora.com/

http://parkhomesforum.co.uk

There are a lot questions raised and answered on these so they are good for people who want to know more about Park Homes.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.ecogardenhomes.co.uk/container-conversions.html

Dave here is one for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

Have lived in a park home for the last 3 years and would not change it. M/H parked next to home, nice countryside, over 55s only,NO REGRETS.

Go for it


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Lived in a park home when we got married. Stayed for 25 years. Wonderful way of life and the people had community spirit and looked after each other.
My sister and brother-in-law have lived in one for some years after he was made redundant and had to downsize. They love it.
We have many happy memories of those times.

Terry


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

patp said:


> My understanding, Basajacq, is that you are allowed a static in the garden if it is used as extra accomodation and not as a seperate unit. The way they define this is that anybody in the static must take some sort of "service" from the house. That means that they may eat meals there or do their washing there etc.


Hi all.....spot on patp! Instant luxury 2 bed accomodation installed over a weekend. Pic. taken by a friend at the rear of his house one Saturday morning. Utilities connected Sunday, occupied that evening. Shared service amounted to a laundery facility in the house garage. No formal planning required.......Crindle.


----------

